# TiVo Stream (stand-alone) won't get past Step 2.



## Agrajag (Sep 8, 2001)

I just acquired a TiVo Stream device to go with my Roamio OTA 1TB (with cable card) to get the one thing I'd been missing. I got one on ebay and have it plugged into my network.

The first challenge was that networking devices was disabled on my TiVo (according to tech support) so we turned that option on. However, all attempts to set up the TiVo app and have it connect to the device fails on Step 2 (validation) on my Chromebook and my Galaxy phone. 

The device was previously assigned to the ebay owner and they changed that over this morning. Perhaps it takes more time to get it onto my account? I don't see why... The one thing I've learned from all of this is that support is not much help.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Agrajag said:


> The first challenge was that networking devices was disabled on my TiVo (according to tech support) so we turned that option on.


That option doesn't matter. Access: http://192.168.1.000:49152/sysinfo change the 000 to the stream's address.

Try TiVo Online from your PC. http://online.tivo.com/start/watch/JustForMeTVE

If it's working, you should be able to play the program in your browser.


----------



## Agrajag (Sep 8, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> That option doesn't matter. Access: http://192.168.1.000:49152/sysinfo change the 000 to the stream's address.
> 
> Try TiVo Online from your PC. http://online.tivo.com/start/watch/JustForMeTVE
> 
> If it's working, you should be able to play the program in your browser.


First one:

System Time: Thu Mar 05 2020 18:39:35 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)
Software Version: 20.7.5.stream.RC2-01-6
Build Date: Feb 27 2019-10:30:26
Network Address: 192.168.1.42
Hardware Address: 00:119:3D:62:9B
Serial Number: A940001901F2C9D
Streaming State: PreconditionFailed
Transcode Status: Idle (913s)
System Power: Normal (25s)
System Temp: 67 C
Fan Speed: 0%
Up Time:

What is PreconditionFailed?

TiVo Online plays in Firefox (it just spins in Chrome, but that's likely just one of my plugins) but if I try to Watch anything:

Problem Playing Show
An error occurred while playing this recording.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Agrajag said:


> First one:
> What is PreconditionFailed?


No clue.


----------



## Agrajag (Sep 8, 2001)

Apparently, according to TiVo support, they just used to RMA these when they had them in stock. 

TiVo support is telling me this is beyond their ability to resolve and they cannot replace the device any longer.

I spent all day with support trying to get this one to work without any luck.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Agrajag said:


> Apparently, according to TiVo support, they just used to RMA these when they had them in stock.
> 
> TiVo support is telling me this is beyond their ability to resolve and they cannot replace the device any longer.
> 
> I spent all day with support trying to get this one to work without any luck.


----------



## Agrajag (Sep 8, 2001)

Picked up a new TiVo Stream from Weaknees and it installed without a hitch. We'll see how the experience is. What I don't expect (but what should be the reality) is an experience as fluid as that of streaming as is done with YouTube TV. All streaming options should be that simple. Somehow almost none of them are.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Agrajag said:


> Picked up a new TiVo Stream from Weaknees and it installed without a hitch. We'll see how the experience is. What I don't expect (but what should be the reality) is an experience as fluid as that of streaming as is done with YouTube TV. All streaming options should be that simple. Somehow almost none of them are.


FWIW, all the Streams from Weaknees are _refurbished--_not necessarily a bad thing, by the way. There have not been any "new" TiVo Streams produced in years. Just a friendly clarification. Looking at your avatar--if that is really you, I would NOT want you to be the least bit angry with me. You're a big-boy .

The TiVo streaming experiences has its limitations, but can have some benifits, and I think the external Stream is a better option than the TiVo's that have it built-in. Below is what I posted in another thread in response to a complaint about the TiVo Stream that may address some of the TiVo streaming experience you might expect:

_"I've had a Stream for years and it works just as well (or BAD would be more accurate) as the built-in streaming function on other TiVo DVR's. The Stream will allow MORE individual streams than the built-ins, and, I believe, provides access accross all S4 and later DVR's on same network while there is limited access with built-ins.

TiVo's entire streaming functionality across the add-on Stream and all the built-ins are quite notorious for its unreliability and "finicky" behavior. The TiVo streaming experince is greatly inferior to a Slingbox, but the Slingbox does take over the Mini or DVR, while TiVo's Stream and built-ins acts more like a remote Mini, but some TiVo owners with built-in stream have resorted to Slingbox for its reliability and its ability to stream Out of Home all content, including restricted content, that TiVo's Stream and built-ins will NOT. If all your recordings are from OTA (such is my case), then no restrictions apply and all recordings will stream, but if your recordings are from cable channels, then many restrictions apply and you won't be able to stream quite a lot of recordings.

Having said all of the above, the TiVo Stream and built-in still do provide one tremendous value, if you plan on using it: recordings can be copied to mobile devices. However, again, if there are cable TV channel content restrictions, they often those recordings can't be copied to mobile devices. Again, all OTA recordings will copy to mobile devices with no problems.

Well, give the TiVo Stream some time. Power outages can be hard on some devices, and all DVR's should be connected to a UPS (*U*ninterruptable *P*ower *S*upply), and I would connect the Stream to that UPS, as well. I've noticed my Stream seems to be more reliable since late last year, and I do use it, but I find the Slingbox more stable. On the other hand, my Stream is really useful in sending copies of my recordings to my phone and tables for viewing without an internet connection, and that feature works very well, but it is slow because it has to transcode at the time of copy to mobile device (Dish DVR's automatically transcode immediatly after recording to allow for really fast transfers to mobile devices).

I do not regret my TiVo Stram purchase, but I did buy it a long time ago, and while I like fleabay, I've found that sometimes lemons get sold. It may be worth it to consider Weaknees Refurbished TiVo Streams. At lest you know where they are and who they are, and I would hope they could do an exchange, but you can always contact them to find out such details. Best of luck."
_
It is actually a decent divice, but the biggest thorn to users are the cable TV content restrictions. I hope that won't be too much of a problem for you.


----------



## Agrajag (Sep 8, 2001)

Thanks for this. I've almost entirely given up on my TiVo Stream. Most of my content is from cable and most of it is restricted. Also, when it's not, the Play option shows up to allow playback so rarely as to be in the single digits of reliability. Maybe 5% of the time. The combination makes it a waste of time and money for me and is a HUGE reason NOT to consider a TiVo.


----------

